# 16" central machinery/harbor freight planer needs manual/parts



## greg4269ub

I recently bought a 16" central machinery planer sold by harbor freight. The person i bought it from didn't have the manual i was wondering if any one knows where i can get a manual and parts for the machine. i have checked the harbor freight site with no luck. the model number is T-39775 the serial number is 4303489. the machine works but in the process of bringing it home my tie downs slipped and the thing fell over in the truck and bent the out feed roller so i will need an new one. 

Another issue it has is an unsteady feed. once i got it home and inspected it more i discovered that the drive chain seems to be loose for the feed rollers. On top of that the feed rollers leave small teeth marks in the lumber. Is there possibly a way I can swap out the out feed roller with a rubberized one?

Thanks in advance for the help

Greg


----------



## woodnthings

*U R sure?*

A 16" planner is a new commercial size. As far as I can tell it's either very old Central Machine started in 1968, or the size is 15" not 16" or the model number is incorrect and that's why nothing shows up. A photo of the thing would help and the model name plate if possible. Good Luck on this one Greg...:blink: bill


----------



## greg4269ub

here are some pics of the planer.


----------



## woodnthings

*Greg I found this*

Google Central Purchasing Inc., IE Harbor Freight:
http://www.akama.com/company/Central_Purchasing_Inc_ae0ce5782.html
Maybe you can call them for info?:blink: bill


----------



## kurt308

Hi greg4269ub,

I have the same 16" auto planer and have the same problems you described with the one you purchased. I was wondering if you had any luck with obtaining parts in hopes you might be able to help me out. I have done a bit of searching for parts but no luck so far; your my best hope. I can get my hands on a the 20 pager operation manual if your interested, thanks.


----------



## greg4269ub

sorry to dissapoint but I could not find parts. The parts that I determined were bad I had to take to a local machine shop and have new ones made. I took the bearings as well and they were able to use a stronger steel to replicate the needed part. when i put it back together I still had the same problem. found out that all the head stock assembly is put together and held in place by set screws. I replaced all the set screws and set the in/out feed rollers and leveled the cutter head parallel to the bed. The problem is way better however it still gets over loaded easily and will spit and sputter on the way thru but never has bad snipe(very little or none at all) or sever mill marks of any kind (just a little chatter marks). I only have a few knicks in the blads i need to address with a sharpening. good luck i hope i was able to help a bit. I have the manual it was the easiest part of the puzzle and best of all it is free from harbor freight in an email.


----------



## RayGa

I have an HF T-39775 16" planer that my son bought for me as gift in 1999. I've never had the time to open the shipping crate or a place to put it in my garage until 03-02-12 (I finally retired). HF informed me it was discontinued, no parts available and could not tell me the manufacturer of the unit.

My question is: Is it worth my time and effort to set this machine up and use it? From what I've read about HF is some of their w/working equipment is of poor quality.

I appreciate any comments or advice anyone could give me about this unit.

Thanks,

Ray in Georgia


----------



## greg4269ub

Hey ray welcome aboard! I still have my planer and use it often. It is due for a knife change but other than that it does everything i ask of it. I made some modifications to the dust collecting hood over the winter and finally converted it to 220V which has been a great improvement. I am looking to upgrade to a machine with a spiral cutterhead because this one has no aftermarket parts that i could ever find. I did have to get a part made one time and it was a bit pricy. I think some where around $125 to get one of the drive roller shafts because it had been bent somehow by the previous owner. One thing mine does when i take to deep of a cut is it will kinda jam or stop feeding may be a better description. I have learned to live with that quirk but would be interested to see if a new one did the same thing. If i were in your shoes i would use it at least for a while and see if you get the results you are looking for from a planer. I have been able to max out the width on mine with no problems. Good luck if there is anything i can further assist with let me know


----------



## RayGa

Thanks for the info. I guess I'll give it a try. Do you know if replacement knives are available? also, if anyone needs a copy of the operation manual I can scan it and e mail it.

Thanks again,

Ra,y in Georgia


----------



## greg4269ub

When i bought mine i was given an extra set. They can be resharpened so i have never needed to buy new ones. it takes 2 knives i was given a set of three i would suspect you can find them out there somewhere just not sure where


----------



## Garry0825

*16" planer*

Greg
I have this model planer that I need parts for, I was told by Harbor frt. that they are no longer made and that parts are not a viable for this unit. I also have a parts book for it. If you need a copy of it let me know. Also if you are interested in selling your planer let me know.

Have a Great Day


----------



## Alchymist

Pictures posted are identical to the planer I have, except mine doesn't have the HF logo. You might want to check the small chain sprockets (chain without the idler). On mine the chain would occasionally jump off the sprocket - discovered one sprocket was installed backwards causing the chain to run at an angle. Reversed it and chain hasn't jumped off since.


----------



## Alchymist

*Update:*

I found the original part number -1AMA1POS0.

I've put the damn chain back on 4 times now. The second time it came off, I noticed the rh sprocket was on backwards, fixed that. Today for the 5th time it jumped off again. I made a new arm for the idler that's longer than the original, figuring the original didn't take enough slack out. 

No dice, second board it jumped off again. (Last picture). One damn dumb engineer who put the idler on the drive side of the chain instead of on the slack side. Not sure how, but I've got to try to get the idler on the bottom of the chain, not the top. (Chain rotates CCW).

Did I mention it's a challenge to get the chain back on?


----------



## woodnthings

*maybe...*

Maybe you have 1 too many links in the chain? If there is too much slack as is, see if you can remove one link.and reassemble it in place with the connector link. Just a hunch I have from seeing the photo...


----------



## Alchymist

woodnthings said:


> Maybe you have 1 too many links in the chain? If there is too much slack as is, see if you can remove one link.and reassemble it in place with the connector link. Just a hunch I have from seeing the photo...


Would you believe no master link? Last resort was to remove the chain, de-rivet it, and replace one link with a half link. Also have to replace another link with a master link. That's after I determine what roller chain size I have. Probably a bastard size like everything else about the planer.


----------



## Alchymist

Update on the chain - must be metric, a standard #35 has wider rollers and shorter distance between links, a #40 is too big and wide.


----------



## fatcattuff

*looking for owners manual*

Our church had donated to it a Central Machinery 16" auto planer, model T-39775.
It did not come with a owners manual.
would someone have a copy they could email or send in some way?
Thanks


----------



## woodnthings

*I don't understand*

There are several posts here for owner's manuals. They won't do you any good on a discontinued planer, no parts are available and the operation is dirt simple. Adjust the height until it starts to cut then the board will self feed through it.

If it won't feed and there are bed rollers, go to www.Grizzly.com and download a manual PDF for a 15" or 20" planer and use those dimensions to set the roller heights.OR wtach the videos on Grizzly site for adjustment and setup.


----------



## [email protected]

*Central machinery 16" x 8" planer manual*

Greg,

I just purchased the 16" planer that came with the manual. My model is different than yours, but the manual does not specify a model # anywhere. I believe that this is simply a generic manual for all of their (central machinery) 16" models. If you (or anyone else) still need the manual, I will be happy to scan it and send a pdf.

Jamie


----------



## Fastback

Looking at the pictures I also think the chain is a bit long. There's really is not a lot to adjust on that planer as far as the chain goes. I think that the motor size is a bit small for a 16 inch blade. Most 15 inch models have a 3 hp, 2 hp would work better on a 12 inch unit, just my opinion. 

Paul


----------



## Ghidrah

The tensioner looks awful close to the sprocket, is that normal?


----------



## Alchymist

Finally some good news - located 6' of slightly used roller chain (and a few master links) that is the same as the original roller chain. Replaced the bad chain, up and running. Anyone needing a replacement chain PM me.


----------



## fixit100

*Central machinery chain adjustment*



Alchymist said:


> I found the original part number -1AMA1POS0.
> 
> I've put the damn chain back on 4 times now. The second time it came off, I noticed the rh sprocket was on backwards, fixed that. Today for the 5th time it jumped off again. I made a new arm for the idler that's longer than the original, figuring the original didn't take enough slack out.
> 
> No dice, second board it jumped off again. (Last picture). One damn dumb engineer who put the idler on the drive side of the chain instead of on the slack side. Not sure how, but I've got to try to get the idler on the bottom of the chain, not the top. (Chain rotates CCW).
> 
> Did I mention it's a challenge to get the chain back on?


----------



## fixit100

I had the same problem with mine several years ago, so I lengthened the bar that the bearing is on so I could keep the chain adjusted. I also had problems with the rolls freezing up. so I drilled holes in the part holding the bushing and ran a small tygon tube down and inserted it in the holes the I put a couple drops of oil in each time I used it. Everything has been ok since.


----------



## spikeit53

*Operators Manual*

I know the post is old but I just ran across it. Is your offer for a copy of the operation manual still good? Thx! 



RayGa said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess I'll give it a try. Do you know if replacement knives are available? also, if anyone needs a copy of the operation manual I can scan it and e mail it.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Ra,y in Georgia


----------



## Steve Neul

spikeit53 said:


> I know the post is old but I just ran across it. Is your offer for a copy of the operation manual still good? Thx!


You won't hear RayGa. He posted twice in 2012 and hasn't been back. Is the planer a discontinued model?


----------



## [email protected]

Here is the manual for the CM/HF 16" Planer. I believe that HF made several different 16" models, so it may be slightly different than what you own, but I hope this manual will help. This model is from the early 90's made in Taiwan.

Jamie


----------



## Alchymist

[email protected] said:


> Here is the manual for the CM/HF 16" Planer. I believe that HF made several different 16" models, so it may be slightly different than what you own, but I hope this manual will help. This model is from the early 90's made in Taiwan.
> 
> Jamie


Totally different than the one previously referenced (as in posts 3 & 12). Wonder if the chains are the same size? Not that I have to worry, I sold mine after I found a replacement drive roller chain.


----------



## spikeit53

Steve Neul said:


> You won't hear RayGa. He posted twice in 2012 and hasn't been back. Is the planer a discontinued model?


Thanks Steve. Yep, it's older although how old I've no way of knowing.


----------



## spikeit53

Thanks Jamie. It's not exactly like mine but close 'nuff to get me going. I bought this planer three yrs ago and am just now getting around to going over it. First thing was to pull the blades and yep, they're somewhat dull. After searching online I finally found some out of Canada I think were pretty reasonable so I ordered them this week. Now with the manual, I can go over the rest and set the chains and rollers and such. I *appreciate* the manual and it'll be a great help. 

Mike


----------



## Omikay

Hey. Just a passer by, and was curious if one of these machines is still worth picking up. Found one of the 16" models in my area on craigslist for 500$. Though maybe I would ask on here where some people own one.

https://scranton.craigslist.org/tls/5614179649.html


----------



## Alchymist

I wouldn't give more than $100 for it. I doubt you can easily find parts for it, and if it's anything like the 16" originally posted, the design sucks and will need parts sooner or later, probably sooner. JMHO.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey Omikay,

I bought the exact model 16" planer for $250 (was also listed for $500). It also came with an extra set of new blades. If you purchase the planer, I have the manual as a PDF that I can send to you. This planer was made in Taiwan in the early '90s. I think it is of much better quality than anything that you can buy at HF today. I took my planer apart to clean the moving parts of the heavy grease that was originally used on this machine. I replaced it with a lighter lithium grease that has made a big difference in the ease of adjustment. I also drained the "crankcase" oil and replaced it with full sythethic. I was not willing to pay $500, but felt $250 was very fair. I have not had any problem with mine. My only issue is a bit of snipe at the end of the board with each pass, otherwise the motor is strong enough to cut and drive even hardwood boards without bogging down.


----------



## Omikay

*thanks*

Awesome. thanks guys for the replies. I did not make an offer in on it yet. wanted to see what people said on here. For 250 i think i would at least try it out. I don't usually like to bring people down on prices that drastically. usually doesn't go anywhere. but It can't hurt to try i guess. thanks again!


----------



## Omikay

so I went back to the listing and now it says 1,000. I work nights so maybe I read it wrong. But I doubt it because I don't think i would have considered this for 1k. Guessing now they wont take my offer of 200$ lol. Thanks again for the advice. I think i will be making my way to some auctions over the next couple weeks.

i am losing it. i was looking at a totally different item. so i may offer 200 for it and see where that gets me.


----------



## [email protected]

Omikay said:


> so I went back to the listing and now it says 1,000. I work nights so maybe I read it wrong. But I doubt it because I don't think i would have considered this for 1k. Guessing now they wont take my offer of 200$ lol. Thanks again for the advice. I think i will be making my way to some auctions over the next couple weeks.
> 
> i am losing it. i was looking at a totally different item. so i may offer 200 for it and see where that gets me.


Hey Omikay,

Best of luck on the offer. Keep in mind, if you do get the planer take a few strong friends to help you load it into a truck....this thing weighs a ton being made of cast iron. Note to friends helping you load....do not grab the feed roller arms, they will snap off under the weight of the machine. You must load by grabbing the black steel round bars for lifting.

Best of luck!

Jamie


----------



## dshaffer2148

I'm surfing the internet trying to find a manual for my Central Machinery 16 in Auto planer an saw you post. I would much appreciate it if you could scan and send a copy to me. Dave


----------



## Mycrossover

Google his number. Somebody is offering after market 16" blades for T39775. It is currently not shown on the HF website. Must be an old item. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mycrossover

This us not a model in the current HF catalog.
HF can barely supply a few parts for what they currently sell. As for the manual, maybe there is a very slim chance they still have a copy they will copy it for you but that is probably wishful thinking. Imported Chinese or Taiwanese planers of very similar design are sold under a lot of brand names. Do a search for 16" planers from places like Grizzly and see if you can spot something that looks like yours. That is your best bet. HF is pretty useless when it comes to customer service. You have to regard their stuff as throw away. That is why I never buy anything expensive there. I did make an exception for the 44" cabinet set and it has been good.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

